# New Lyft Driver-Couple of questions



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey there everyone!

New Lyft driver here. I've been driving for the last couple of weeks, and just wanted to get some input from you guys about your experiences. To date, I've done about 36 rides. Problem is, my rating dropped from 5 stars to 4.72 stars in one day. I know that I won't get much feedback from Lyft on this (as I've read on here), but I'm concerned as I seem to be dangerously close to being deactivated. Also, my Accept rate dropped from 100% to 88%. I know I missed one ping for a ride (not sure how that happened as I'm diligent in watching the app.).

So I had a couple of questions for everyone:


The candy/water bottle/Charger/Sanitizer thing. How many of you do it? I know Lyft recommends it, but I'm curious on your take and whether or not it's helpful and/or doesn't eat into your bottom line too much? 


What about getting out and opening doors for the pax? I did it a couple times and got very quizzical looks when I did it. 


If you do those extra things, where do you keep it? I have a smaller car ('13 Ford Focus) and I can't imagine having to pop the trunk to retrieve goodies before each ride. I would think the pax would get irritated that I'm taking longer to get them on the road and to their destination. 
Any insight you could offer would be great!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't worry about ratings; after only 36 rides your ratings will be up and down like a hooker's underwear.

Candy, water etc:
7 Elevens sell candy and treats, but do not provide transportation. I provide transportation, but do not provide candy or treats.

Doors:
Uber recommends this, but it's not done on Lyft.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

I offer starburst and place them in a little Tupperware thing in between the two front seats. I don't open doors it's just a bit awkward and often times not very safe.


----------



## Phil K (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't offer . But drivers put candy and small bottle waters in the pouches behind driver and passenger seat


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I am one who does the water/snacks thing. I keep a small cooler in my hatchback and offer small bottles of water. I started with full-size bottles, but didn't like the half-empty bottles being left in my back seat. I keep three bottles out so they're available if they want, and replace them in between rides as they're used. I notice that most riders don't take the water, but those who do are always very appreciative.

My glovebox is where I keep my goodies, such as the small packs of gum, Starburst, Werther's, and gummy bears. No chocolate! I'm spending about 2-3% of my fares on goodies/waters. I also have hand-wipe packets, but in over 200 rides, not a person has touched them. Of everything I offer, the packs of gum are the most popular, and they're $.69 each, but maybe 1 in 5 (or less) take them.

Lyft riders don't expect to have the door opened for them, which is why you're getting the weird looks.

In the end, it's not the snacks or waters that get you the good ratings, it's you and the service you provide. You could put out Evian and a cheese plate, and still get crap ratings if you don't know where you're going or are a crappy driver. Having the waters and snacks won't hurt your cause, but don't expect them to magically fix your ratings. I started with the offerings from the get go and my initial Lyft rating (after 20 rated rides) was a miserable 4.64. What brought my rating up had everything to do with learning the best routes and being a better driver overall. I'm now 4.93 on both Lyft and Uber.


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm new to Lyft just weekends for a couple of hours....I don't offer anything but conversation of I am engaged. That's seems to be key. One passenger asked me for some weird audio thing so he could play his phone music on the car radio. 

This week I started breath mints with my referral cards. We will see how that works


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree with the quote above that states that our service and personality will get us our ratings. I supply gum and water on a very random basis and I have not found that this has improved my ratings. People seem to be happy by my conversation and good service. To the newbies here, trying to please a PAX will never guarantee better ratings. You just have to be yourself and give good service.


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Some people will never be satisfied and will never tip. This is the life of customer service. It will make YOU more cognizant of how you treat people who preform a service.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I drive for all three services. I don't provude the passenger with anything and I do not open doors. Do not care what they rate me. If the passenger wants to talk I talk. If not I'm quiet. I help them with their bags if they have any and get them from point A to point B quickly. You will always have passengers that ding you. I've done over 300 rides on Lyft and have a 4.9.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Spanky said:


> I drive for all three services. I don't provude the passenger with anything and I do not open doors. Do not care what they rate me. If the passenger wants to talk I talk. If not I'm quiet. I help them with their bags if they have any and get them from point A to point B quickly. You will always have passengers that ding you. I've done over 300 rides on Lyft and have a 4.9.


Same here. I have done over 400+ rides with Lyft, 1000+ Uber, and 100+ Sidecar. My ratings are 4.94, 4.84, 100% positive respectively. Water and candy are just additional driver expense and seems to make no difference to ratings. With the super low rates there is no room for "extras".


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I lean more towards the not offering those kind of things myself. Frankly, it just seems like it doesn't guarantee the impact of a tip or ratings. I've been super friendly with everyone, engage in conversation when it's welcomed, and take the cue when the customer doesn't seem to want to chat or maybe otherwise occupied. I did some Lyfts the other day and my rating has already went back up to 4.8, as well as my acceptance improved as well.


----------



## Kamran (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello Guys,
I am new Lyft driver in NJ and have been driving 5 days , its great experience , but I heard its not legal, does any one experienced any situation or got ticket for braking laws. Cops are creaking down in Hoboken ,NJ and some other cities and giving big tickets.
so very scared at this time .
appreciated experience and reply


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> Same here. I have done over 400+ rides with Lyft, 1000+ Uber, and 100+ Sidecar. My ratings are 4.94, 4.84, 100% positive respectively. Water and candy are just additional driver expense and seems to make no difference to ratings. With the super low rates there is no room for "extras".


Especially when most drivers are not considerate enough to leave us a tip. I just cannot figure that out. A major disappointment.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome! Yes, Hoboken ticket are $1,250 each. Do not pick up paxs at train station.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

movinglotus said:


> Some people will never be satisfied and will never tip. This is the life of customer service. It will make YOU more cognizant of how you treat people who preform a service.


I agree! I even think about the cheap things I buy sometimes and how many workers were totally effed in the process.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

LyftrBmore said:


> Hey there everyone!
> 
> New Lyft driver here. I've been driving for the last couple of weeks, and just wanted to get some input from you guys about your experiences. To date, I've done about 36 rides. Problem is, my rating dropped from 5 stars to 4.72 stars in one day. I know that I won't get much feedback from Lyft on this (as I've read on here), but I'm concerned as I seem to be dangerously close to being deactivated. Also, my Accept rate dropped from 100% to 88%. I know I missed one ping for a ride (not sure how that happened as I'm diligent in watching the app.).
> 
> ...


We have the same car!!!!!!!

Anyway I had this issue too. It just depends on how the pax feel about you. Be friendly and Nice. If you offer anything offer starburts and put them in front pax little cubby on the door. Tell them it's there. Also drive safely. Not too slow or fast regardless if pax is rushing you.

How do you like sitting in the focus all day? I find the seat design makes me hunch forward without realizing.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

How in the world do you fit adult passengers in the back seat of a Ford Focus? There is no room back there!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LyftrBmore said:


> The candy/water bottle/Charger/Sanitizer thing. How many of you do it? I know Lyft recommends it, but I'm curious on your take and whether or not it's helpful and/or doesn't eat into your bottom line too much?


My cost on these kinds of items is nearly negligible. The only time the snacks get touched is by drunks and that's also usually prime time as well, so it tends to keep the ratings good.


> What about getting out and opening doors for the pax? I did it a couple times and got very quizzical looks when I did it.


I drive Plus as well and always do this for pax loads of 5 and over and I always do it during prime time as well. I don't mind going the extra mile for extra money. During the day or times of min. fare rides, open the damn door yourself unless I feel like getting out and stretching for a couple minutes and might be near the door to open it for them. Otherwise never.


> Any insight you could offer would be great!


If any driver takes money, even if it's shit for pay, they can do their pax the courtesy of being polite in every instance or they shouldn't be driving. Makes it easier on everyone. Also don't get too engaged, if at all, in pax conversations between themselves. Even if they ask you something related to what they are talking about. Pretend you didn't hear and ask them to repeat by saying "I'm sorry, I wasn't listening."


----------

